# Tripod case for airplane carry-on



## Caps18 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a Gitzo GT3541LS tripod, and I am having a tough time figuring out how to travel with it.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/567550-REG/Gitzo_GT3541LS_GT3541LS_Systematic_6X_Carbon.html

I have a Pelican case for both my computer and camera that I can carry on to the plane (two small Pelican cases merged into one bigger one due to the carry on restriction), but now I am looking for another Pelican case that could fit a tripod, clothes, and bathroom bag...and possibly a small tent. My backpack does this, but only because I was able to strap the tripod in the thin bag to the outside of the backpack.


The Pelican 1514 case was just about 2 inches too short to hold the tripod without the head on it.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/682483-REG/Gitzo_GS3300_Series_3_Leg_Section.html
Sacrificing one section might be 'extreme' (and would save a little weight), but it might fit. I would then use the existing camera case (pelican 1450) to carry the 300 f/4, clothes and nylon part of the tent. That might work...

The other possibility is to get this case:
http://pelican.com/cases_detail_single_lid.php?Case=CL2406-0303
and carry the tripod and small ball head, tent poles, clothes, and nylon tent in there.

The third option is the non-airplane best solution. If I got the Pelican 1700, it would be the right size for truck and car trips, and allow me to keep the Whimberly head on the tripod.
http://pelican.com/cases_detail.php?Case=1700

Or maybe there is some other backpack that it might fit in that I could use to go hiking/camping?

I have been know to wear multiple layers of clothes through security to save weight. The TSA loves me...


----------



## Viggo (Jan 2, 2012)

I use my backpack as carry-on and strap the tripod to the back of it.


----------



## Flake (Jan 2, 2012)

This might seem a little odd, but it's quite easy to make your own! Just find a carpet fitter, and the cardboard tube from the centre is just the right diameter, plus it's about 16 feet long . It's very thick, you'll need a saw to cut it. Thick cardboard end caps, sticky tape & velcro & you can have a rigid tripod case of exactly the right size for little cost.

Most cases I've looked at are designed for legs only, not the head attached.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2012)

My Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 fits inside my Pelican Storm im2500 (equivalent to Peli 1510) with the head removed. On short trips, I travel with tripod and head, camera and lens in a Lowepro Toploader Pro, and another lens or two in Lowepro Lens Cases, plus clothes and a toiletries bag, all in the im2500. The laptop is in a separate bag (Brenthaven).


----------



## D.Sim (Jan 10, 2012)

Heres a question though... Can Tripods be carry on luggage? Wouldn't it be considered a dangerous object... what with it being quite close to a stick...

I've always checked my tripod in (In the middle of my hard suitcase, packed around with clothes and fragile stickers all over)...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> Heres a question though... Can Tripods be carry on luggage? Wouldn't it be considered a dangerous object... what with it being quite close to a stick...



TSA doesn't have a specific rule on tripods. Personally, I've carried on a tripod or a monopod on several flights in the US with no issues, always with camera gear in the case as well.


----------



## candyman (Jan 10, 2012)

I have carried a back-pack (containing a tripod) on a trolley and a separate laptop bag both as "handluggage" with me on various flights within Europe and from Europe to the Middle East. Never had a problem. 
If it is within size and weight specification, it should not be a problem

EDIT: In my case I covered the tripod so it is not visible as seen in the photo here.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> My Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 fits inside my Pelican Storm im2500 (equivalent to Peli 1510) with the head removed. On short trips, I travel with tripod and head, camera and lens in a Lowepro Toploader Pro, and another lens or two in Lowepro Lens Cases, plus clothes and a toiletries bag, all in the im2500. The laptop is in a separate bag (Brenthaven).



Sounds like a nice all-in-one solution!

Mind to take some pictures and show us when you have time? 

Just want to see how people organize their gears and personal items when travelling.

I used to check http://www.cambags.com/ but seems like they don't have much reviews / pictures for new bags/cases.


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.cambags.com/nikon/d1/backpacks/images/tamrac_5578/Expedition-8-and-tripod.jpg

Here is a picture that I found, but it is what I am trying to avoid. I like the tube idea, or trying to modify my current backpack to add more protection from the abuse it will get from traveling.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/819123-REG/Kata_KT_PL_TLB_300_TLB_300_PL_Telephoto_Lens.html

I'm thinking that a pack like this will work for my tripod, clothes, supplies, tent?, food, and water bottles(on outside).

Here is the 'official' tripod backpack for twice the price.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/819975-REG/Kata_KT_PL_TC_30_35_TC_30_35_PL_Tripod.html

But, I will need to get a good lightweight ballhead if I am going to travel/hike/backpack with this tripod and camera.

I am also hoping that this TLB-300 pack will be airline approved, I think it will fit under the seat in front, while my Pelican case with the camera and computer will go overhead. If I am walking around with the camera and tripod in the packback in a city like London, Paris, or Sydney, it would be light enough, be able to carry other lenses, and allow me quick access to a tripod. If I go back country hiking, I can fit enough gear on it for a few days.


----------



## StacyC (Feb 9, 2012)

Does the TSA actually let you guys carry on a tripod? I tried that once and was told that the tripod could be sharpened and used as a spear or used as a blunt force weapon.


----------



## Caps18 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine doesn't have the metal tips on the feet, and I don't think anyone would be able to use it without lots of people rushing them.

I was able to break it apart and fit it into my old college backpack, which I have taken on planes before. I need to get the foam leg protectors to help protect it.

I will try packing it for real with clothes and other things I would bring, and it might work. I will need to figure out a way to carry it on the outside of the pack or when it is all put together somehow so I can walk around with it when I get to my destination.

A small backpack and a Pelican 1514 case would be great.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2012)

StacyC said:


> Does the TSA actually let you guys carry on a tripod? I tried that once and was told that the tripod could be sharpened and used as a spear or used as a blunt force weapon.



I have flown with a tripod in my carry-on case several times, and one occasion with a monopod instead. No issues.


----------

